# Passt das dennoch?



## DerFritze (18. August 2019)

So ich habe mir jetzt neue PC Teile bestellt (neues MB Ryzen 5 3600X ) und dazu eine Größere Wasserkühlung (ursprünglich die CoolerMaster 240 die gibts beim Händler aber nicht mehr und kriege jetzt die H115i.

Mein Problem ist oder das vermutete Problem das ich ein Midi Case Carbide Spec 03 von Corsair habe...laut Corsair passt von H65 bis 80i da rein.

Jemand meinte aber zu mir das die H115 oben passen sollte ( bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wegen dem MB) jetzt ist mein Gedanke schauen und abwarten und eventuell dann vorne das sollte ja gehen oder ?


----------



## harl.e.kin (20. August 2019)

Passt vorne nicht du müsstest die Laufwerkskäfige entfernen und am unteren Lüfter das Gehäuse Modifizieren.


----------



## DerFritze (21. August 2019)

Jau hätte nicht gepasst. Leider.

Hab nun die H60 drin die ich mir als Notfallslösung bestellt habe. Support vom Shop meinte ja nur das ich die H115 ja schon als ersatz für nicht auf Lager kriege....naja xD


----------

